
“A guy called Vasili Arkhipov saved the world” (2002) - spking
http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/cold-war/sovietsbomb.htm
======
ugexe
The formatting on this is awful on iOS. Luckily this is the same story that
gets posted every couple months.

